# @->--- *** NEXT FF MEET UP *** ---<[email protected]



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Fertility Friends "Stratford Upon Avon" get together.*
2nd, 3rd and 4th May 2008​
Agenda: 
Friday 2nd May
Arriving during the day from 11am onwards - General chill out at the Riverside
4pm - FertilityFriends.co.uk Limited Annual General Meeting At the RiverSide.(spectators welcome)
7pm - Dinner at Harvester(Next to hotel) followed by Drinks.

Satuday 3rd May
8am - 10am Breakfast
Lunchtime at the Riverside -And some fun for the IVF miracles amongst us and adults alike!
Afternoon - Time to relax and chat in the wonderful surroundings of the Riverside.
7:00pm - Meal at Riverside - Mexican Buffet with vegetarian options
8:30pm - Raffle
9:00pm - Casino & Karaoke Evening at Riverside(Free Play Casino... Roulette, BlackJack, Poker and more)

Sunday 4th May
8am to 10am Breakfast
2pm Sunday Lunch then Coffees/Tea and chill out at Riverside.

Where to Stay
Premier Travel Inn - just a short 5 minute drive from where the meal is being held and has excellent per room rates.
http://www.premiertravelinn.com/pti/hotelInformation.do?hotelId=24094

The Saturday evening meal will be held at the Riverside : http://www.stratford-upon-avon.co.uk/riverside.htm
Spaces are limited to 100. The meal will cost £20 per person for the evening. After feedback from last year - additional tables will be available and we also hope to make use of the large decking area (subject to weather of course).

We also require a small non returnable deposit of £5 per person for the meal - We will be handling all monies for the meal and so this is to be paid direct to us and not the Riverside.

Directions from the Premier Inn to the Riverside are here : Click Here

*We do hope that you will consider joining us on the weekend (for chat, giggles and plenty of eating/drinking too much) but If you cannot stay for the whole weekend then please consider coming for the Saturday Meal - its well worth it!!!

Please note that babies/toddlers will be present.

If anybody has any questions then please drop Suzie a pm via : *[CLICK HERE]

For those that want to visit other places during the meet Suzie has compiled a list of potential places​
*Attendees*​
*2 nights   * 
Tony Mel & Jess
Jo & Paul
Jax, Mark & Francesca
Amanda, Ian & Millie
Sue, Iestyn & Room Buddy Aunty Debs
Kim, Paul & Joe
Dee, Freddie, Ellen & Room buddy Suzie +k2
Jennifer, Dp, Amelia & Charlotte
MrsHope , Dh and Twins
Bekkie & Room Buddy Kamac80
Acibiccy & Dh
Mandy & Steve
Saraolive
Tamsin
Siobhan, Dh & Kaydn
Girlie & Dh
Larkles
Lotsky & Mr Lotsky
Yonny & Dh
Emmalottie & NM
MJ & Stu
Suszy, Dh & Ds
Tashja, Paul, Baby S + 1 other child
Shellebelle
Dizzi
Bib, Pete & Molly
Mrs Redcap & Leigh (4 nights )
Looby, DH & Bubs
Scooby 
Fluffs, Dh and Alex
= 54 adults & 18 children

*Sat Night only*
Bels, Acos & Louis 
Aweeze & Baby 
Rachel, Dh, Lucy & Emma

= 5 adults & 4 children

*Meal only*
Leylamay& DH

*Other places of Interest Nearby*​
*Warwick Castle  * 
www.warwick-castle.co.uk
Approx 20 miles from Hotel.
Less than 2miles from Junction 15 on the M40. 
Open 10am to 5pm
Adult £15.95, Child (4-16yrs) £9.95 
31st March - 2nd September Flight of the Eagles
a fantastic flock of eagles,Shows run twice daily, every day.Easter: SIEGE! 31st March - 15th April .Mediaeval catapult will be shot twice daily

*Ragley Hall*
www.ragleyhall.com
Ragley Hall
Alcester
Warwickshire
B49 5NJ
Open 10 am to 6pm Last admission 4.30pm Approx 11 miles from hotel.2 miles South West of Alcester off the A435/A46.
Adults £8, Child (5-16yr) £4.50
Palladian house set in formal gardens

*Stratford upon Avon butterfly farm*
www.butterflyfarm.co.uk
Five minute walk from town centre, just over the river Avon foot bridge
opposite Royal Shakespeare theatre
Open 10am until dusk Adult £5.25 Child £4.25, under 3yrs free
Including insect city, the caterpillar room and Arachnoland

*Royal Shakespeare Company * 
www.rsc.org.uk
Sat 31st March 13.30 Coriolanus at the Royal Shakespeare Theatre
Sat 31st March 13.15 Merchant of Venice at the Swan theatre.

*Cadbury World*
www.cadburyworld.co.uk
Approx 25 miles from hotel. From M5 signposted at junction 2&4. 
Open 9.30am to 4.30pm Adult £13 Child (4-15) £9.95, Under 4yrs Free

*Stratford town walk*
www.stratfordtownwalk.co.uk
Guided stroll around Shakespeare's Stratford, Shakespeare's house, holy trinity church, royal Shakespeare's theatres. 
Meet at the swan fountain, waterside opposite Sheep Street. Saturday tour 2pm Adult £5, under 16's £2

*Bungo's Playbarn* 
Waterloo Road 
Bidford on Avon
Warwickshire
B50 4JN
www.kidscounty.co.uk search under Warwickshire
Approx 6 miles from hotel Open 10-7 under 1yr £1.50, under 5's £3.50, 5-12yrs £4.50

*Charlecote Park*
www.nationaltrust.org.uk
Approx 20 miles from hotel
Tudor house and deer park. Adult £7.10 Child £3.60

*Evesham Country Park*
http://www.eveshamcountrypark.co.uk/
Shopping & Garden Centre
Mon-Sat 9.00am - 6.00pm
Sunday 10.30am - 4.30pm
Northern End of the Evesham by-pass (A46) at it's junction with the Stratford Road
Includes The Ark Animal Sanctuary
A chance to experience the often unseen world of British nature and the Evesham Vale Light Railway
Opened in August 2002, a 15" gauge miniature steam passenger railway which leaves from Twyford station (adjacent to the main car park)

*Bancroft Cruisers*
http://www.bancroftcruisers.co.uk/
Bancroft Cruisers provide sightseeing river cruises on the beautiful River Avon in the heart of the Shakespeare Country. Based at Stratford upon Avon 
45 minute walk-on sightseeing cruises run from April to October end ~every day ~10.30am to 5.30pm ~ just walk-on on the day.
Standard rates. 45 minute sightseeing cruises £4.50 adults , £3.00 children (5-15)

*Broomey croft farm*
http://www.broomeycroftfarm.com/
Admission : Adults - £4.40, children £3.90
Open 10am to 4pm at weekends 
Childrens farm including play areas and restaurant.


_Something for the ladies :_

*Silhouette skincare centre*
www.silhouetteskincare.co.uk/manicure.htm
Silhouette offers accredited beauty therapies in a friendly, serene atmosphere, allowing pampering, revitalisation and targeted treatments, whether for an hour or a day.
Open Sat 9am to 4pm booking required


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Count us in   Can't wait !!!

We will come for both nights and the meal of course


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah count us in again...me, dh and the TWINS  
we will stay at the Travel Inn and be there both nights! just booked the travel inn...for both nights...! so much for not being sure this time ho hum...looking forward to it!
Thanks
Elaine X


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Please can you put me down   Just me as i am a billy no mates   

Bekie


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

definately in !!  too - sounds fab xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bekie i will be billy no mates with u!

Kate xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Kamac80 said:


> Bekie i will be billy no mates with u!
> 
> Kate xx


Sounds good to me Kate


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Can i also please ask that anyone who is coming with children let me know as i always like to do something for them and last year a couple turned up and i had no idea they would be there (good job we had some back up goodies so that no-one got left out)

Thankyou

Mel
x​


----------



## SaraOlive (Jan 6, 2007)

Hopefully there is still room for me, please can you let me know 

Thanks 
Sara


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

SaraOlive said:


> Hopefully there is still room for me, please can you let me know
> 
> Thanks
> Sara


Yes - plenty of room - we will be putting up a list of attendees later tonight.

Tony
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bekie said:


> Kamac80 said:
> 
> 
> > Bekie i will be billy no mates with u!
> ...


How come u are coming on your own then hun? I will be all alone as well


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Kamac80 said:


> Bekie said:
> 
> 
> > Kamac80 said:
> ...


DH doesn't do meet ups  plus he has to look after the dog lol   I'll be driving down alone! We should see if you can get a room with 2 singles in and split the cost that way? Only if your ok with that, as i do snore


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL Bekie i was going to suggest that idea as well but some ppl are funny about things like that! Yep i am totally up for that!

Kate xx

PS. I think i snore plus i do talk in my sleep!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Please put me and Steve down although we're going to stay at Premier Travel Inn this time as need to watch our pennies! 

Thanks 

Axx

PS We're now booked into the Premier Travel Inn... ready to go!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Kamac80 said:


> LOL Bekie i was going to suggest that idea as well but some ppl are funny about things like that! Yep i am totally up for that!
> 
> Kate xx
> 
> PS. I think i snore plus i do talk in my sleep!


Ok, so just checked and its possible.. it would cost for the whole weekend £53 each if thats ok...

Bekie

P.s Will get out of the thread now i promise


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

oh ... I am going to brave it!  Book me and King Louis in ... I need to look into the hotels ...

Bels x

-----------

We'll stay at the Riverside ... probably only the saturday night ...


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Put me down as an attendee please - not sure if just me or DH yet though...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bekie said:


> Kamac80 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Bekie i was going to suggest that idea as well but some ppl are funny about things like that! Yep i am totally up for that!
> ...


Bekie will send u a PM but thats fine and we can work out and i can send u the money or something - will PM u hang on!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Leigh and I are booked into the Travel Inn. But we're arriving on the Thursday and leaving Monday due to the distance involved.

But don't put us down for the meal on the saturday night.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Eeeeek!

I just asked DH & he said yes!  

Please put us down plus one child  

I'm scared already!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Siobhan..You'll have a fab time sweety...we don't bite (well...apart from Gaynor)


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Well done Tony and the gang, sounds great,

Work in progress here, May is start of cricket season, he just said  
lets see what I can do     
so want to come to this one


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sod the hubby and his cricket Maria Christina     Come along...You'll be well looked after...Promise


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

MrsRedcap said:


> Sod the hubby and his cricket Maria Christina   Come along...You'll be well looked after...Promise


   
am wondering if I could come alone, will let you know what he says' we're out for a meal tonight
I'll say I'll drive and let him have some beers


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Exactly...Sweeten the big chump up


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Can you please put me and dh down, never been to a meet before am scared already!!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Can you add me to the list please-counting on being by myself at present but will book double room just in case iykwim-lots of tme to see what will pan out...
Larkles
xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi All
Me and DH who is registered as mr lotsky  have never met anyone from FF before and we d love to come and join in. We will be coming from Holland so will be there for the whole weekend. 

do I have to register anything or send any money as a deposit via paypal to anyone. 

xx Lotsky


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I have sent you an IM lotsky 

Tony
x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

larkles said:


> Can you add me to the list please-counting on being by myself at present but will book double room just in case iykwim-lots of tme to see what will pan out...
> Larkles
> xx


Larkles will be great to finally meet

Mrs R I said, it wouldn't hurt if you just missed one game now would it !  
He said well I could  
it is only the start of the season, and your not planning on being captain next year  

So drove, will remind him when he wakes up and go in for the kill I think


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

lotsky said:


> Hi All
> Me and DH who is registered as mr lotsky have never met anyone from FF before and we d love to come and join in. We will be coming from Holland so will be there for the whole weekend.
> 
> do I have to register anything or send any money as a deposit via paypal to anyone.
> ...


Lotsky, I haven't met anyone who's going either, so don't worry,  
I've only ever spoken to Mrs R and Larkles on the phone once. So you'll be OK
the dress you want to get into is beautiful


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't worry, last year I had never met a soul but I promise within 30 mins of being there, it will be like you'd all known each other for years!   The fact that you know so much about people from on here makes it so much easier and I promise people are always as nice as you think they're going to be! 

Axxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I hope to be there, Saturday only plus meal - oh plus one baby all being well!!!!  

Lou
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh wow I'm so pleased you're coming Aweeze!! hehehe I'll get to see wiggle  

Maria Christina...Keep sweet talking, you're doing a fab job so far  

Mandy is exactly right when she says it's like you've known each other for years when the ice is broken.

Just watch out for the Jumbo Loving Jezabel, Gaynor if she comes 

You'll recognise me as I'll be the quiet, shy one in the corner


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

I would love to come - and hopefully hubby as well!! 
Only problem is airline i work for wont give me leave this far in advance!!!! 
Im happy to pay non refundable deposit though - and keep my fingers crossed!!!! 
Yonny x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Please put me and NM down (hopefully we'll still be together  ).

Its my birthday on the 2nd   

Can I say No to the meal on the Saturday though please?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi

Can you put me and Stu down- just 2 at the mo however may have our children then. 

No Meal sat night pls 

Thanks

Mez
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOO HOO 

lovely to see so many of you coming 

will do a list 

x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

We want to come too! Never been to a meet but really have no excuse as we only live 12 miles from Stratford  

It will be me, dh and the girls for the Saturday and the meal on Saturday night


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Suzie ,Tony, and Mel and co

Please could you count us in, we have never been to a meet before either (well just one locally) and would really like to meet the people behind the posts.

We will come for the whole weekend and probably stay in the Premier Lodge.

There will be Dh and Ds aged 6 then and myself and hopefully a bump if the EDIVF works out!!!!

Thanks and let me know if there is anything else I need to do

let me know how I get the deposit to you.

Thanks

Love

Susie


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi There

is there somewhere that explains how we get the deposit to you ??  can you take it from our paypal accounts ?

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

ACBICCY said:


> Hi There
> 
> is there somewhere that explains how we get the deposit to you ?? can you take it from our paypal accounts ?
> 
> xx


Hi,

Paypal is fine - although not yet, we will be in touch once we have that side organised 

Tony
x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Can I just add no meal for us on the Saturday night.
Thanks


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

OOH Im excited when I read all of this, DH is really pleased were coming, hes dutch but hes so English in many ways ( my training ). He likes to sit there with a pint of lager! 

We will have a baby by then ( if all goes well at the birth in November! ) but I think we will leave him/her behind with Grandma and Grandad, they will like that I am sure. 

Fingers crossed I will get into that DRESS, cause now I ll have an excuse to wear it at the casino evening. 

xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok

Me and Paul will be there again - this time we will be bringing Baby S and 1 other child (not sure yet if Morgan or Nathan) 

We will have the meal please because it was sooooo yummy last time   

T xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I will be coming again, more than likely on my own again.

I'm not sure if you book at Lakeside or at the lodge again. Anyone wanna share a room 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I want to come too!

Will book at the premier inn most probably - need to speak to DH so wlill  will post6 again - stupid keyboard wont let me backspace!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

lotsky said:


> Fingers crossed I will get into that DRESS, cause now I ll have an excuse to wear it at the casino evening.
> 
> xx


Well the casino is being run by us,just a few tables - so it wont be a posh do I am afraid.... however there is nothing wrong with being the best dressed 

Tony
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Shellebell said:


> I'm not sure if you book at Lakeside or at the lodge again.


You thinking about shopping Shelley!  Its Riverside hun not lakeside


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

We would love to come!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me, Pete and Molly too!!!!

We are speaking with the Riverside for a rate now................ .

We will come up on the Friday afternoon after we have picked Molly up from school.  We should be there in time for dinner at the Harvester....

Can you book us all for the meal on the Saturday night please.  

Can't wait to meet you all...........really excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Love

Bib (better start by signing myself as Jo.....don't want you all to feel daft calling me bib!!!!)

Jo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Dont worry  Im not a professional gambler, thou' I like to _think _I am after too much booze  Im more interested in the hob nobbing with glass in hand , The dress was actually only 20 quid off ebay, looks better in the pic than on 

DH and I are really glad were coming. Dh was wondering is Cheshire cheese coming.?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I think Cheshire might be coming as a couple of us blokes are going to be cycling from London to the meet at Evesham(160 or so miles along grand union canal) to raise funds for FF and Cheshire said he might well be up for a bike ride as long as we have paramedics on hand.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

bib said:


> We would love to come!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Me, Pete and Molly too!!!!
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're coming hun!  Will you be bringing your Louis Vuitton handbag and contents? 

Axxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Now steady on............i wouldn't want to get you too excited would I!!!!!!!!!

Am so looking forward to it...am a bit nervy as i haven't met anyone before!! Having said that, you kind of feel like you know everyone anyway   Still, i'm not shy really...will put an extra layer of slap on, me favourite shove up bra, my louis and whatever is in it and go from there!!!!!!!!!!      Might have to seriously consider a diet between now and then though      I'm not your average size zero!!!!

Am so looking forward to it.  Can't wait to meet you guys      

Love

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Suzie said:


> Shellebell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if you book at Lakeside or at the lodge again.
> ...


hehee I told you I haven't been feeling myself recently


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It's the Clomid hun...You're excused


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

But I ain't even started the Clomid yet


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Duh...I thought you had


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I had the box in my hand and  decides to do a runner


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Shellebell said:


> I had the box in my hand and  decides to do a runner


Just typical isn't it?


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

We're coming, DH said yes,  he's name is Mark 
Will just be us, but praying that we're lucky to have a bump as well,         

have just booked the rooms at the travel lodge place
will arrive Thursday and leave Sunday,
would like more details on Menu for Sat night, before we commit to the meal please

Thanks
MC xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its a mexican buffet served from a markee outside on the Deck.

Fajita, rice, and tex/mex bits. Oh and lots of it - probably 3 full plates for everyone.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

ok will check with the boss first, thanks


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

oh anyone know what the breakfasts are like in the travel lodge please, 
as I put down for them as well


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't do the brekkie at the travel inn. I think £7.95 is a bit steep. (cheapskate I am)  

What we do is go to the supermarket the day before and buy croissants, muffins or pain au chocolate things.

I know they give you Tea/coffee in your room but it's never enough and you feel a bit of a robber going downstairs to the reception all the time to top up   So another thing I do is buy a small jar of coffee for over the weekend and a pint of milk which I keep cool in the bathroom sink that's been filled with cold water or you can buy a half pint carton and replace it as needed.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Vicki, thanks, will tell Mark and see what he says, 

we don't drink coffee, but thanks for the tip


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have to say though...The travel inn where we are staying is nice. Beds are very comfy. I've stayed in quite a few travel inns all over the country and I would say that's the best one I've stayed in.

Fussy about my beds I am


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

and I've only stayed in one before, but is there lots of hot water ??


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh yesss definitely. The baths are lovely


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

oh good I need a bath after that long drive, Mark will be driving, but you know what I mean

it's so exciting and it's nice to have something to look forward too

We're going on the Thursday, just cause of my back, and I'm an old g-t     
so can rest before meeting people on the Friday


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

We're arriving Thursday too!!   So we can have dinner on Thursday night together!


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

ok great, where is there a nice place to eat then ?


Did Tony really say some of the fellas, are getting there on bikes ??


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The pub next door to the travel inn does lovely meals.

Yep...seems like the lads are riding up on their bikes...Silly sods  But have to say I admire them for their bravery.

Don't even ask me...I can't ride a bike!!


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Tony have you got a sponsor form ready for the bike ride then ?



Mrs R, Pub sounds great
I  bet they'll have trouble sitting down


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Maria Christina said:


> I bet they'll have trouble sitting down


Well its a 4 day bike ride.... so yes we are mad 

Will be a nice achievement though.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Tony said:


> Maria Christina said:
> 
> 
> > I bet they'll have trouble sitting down
> ...


Four days, you must be mad, lets have the details and we'll start the sponsoring
Where and how far are you travelling
And are you resting at night ?
Who else is doing it ? Cheese ?



> so yes we are mad


       You said it   
Make sure you pack some cushions


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

what happens if its raining ( as per normal ) the wheels will spray a ton of mud onto the cyclists   ?


cant wait to hear more about the meet, x Lotsky x (Charlotte) and my DH has a funny name hes Dutch - Sander.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I need to find out what rota dh is on before i know if we can come. won't find out until march and it'll probably be too late to book by then    

pam xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

saphy75 said:


> I need to find out what rota dh is on before i know if we can come. won't find out until march and it'll probably be too late to book by then
> 
> pam xx


Look it won't be too late, you can always sleep in the sofa in our room, so don't worry  
am sure we'll work something out Pam


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello all,

Even though weve never met ( face to face ) myself n DH are already getting very excited that weve taken the plunge and are coming to the next meet. ... Just thought Id share my excitement with everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww Lotsky you won't be disappointed, it's a fab weekend


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Where is everyone staying 
Ive not booked yet 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm booked into the travel inn quite a few others are too!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm not sure If DH will come with me or not - Tigger wont as she will have the baby by then, so I'm possibly coming alone, 
Shelly ? you comming again ?
Jennifer ? 


~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi roomy   did ya wanna share 
I haven't booked anything yet


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes hun, that would be good.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Looby you have been added to the list 

Tony
x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Havent been keeping up much, but do we have any details for paying the deposit


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

We're still coming but it will be Saturday only now including meal 

I'm hoping to stay at the Riverside & was told had to book through Tony so have emailed Suzie.

Siobhanx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh ...  Acos has just said he's coming too!  So that's 3 of us ... for the dinner and saturday nite stay at the Riverside    What do I do next 

Bels x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I'll add him to the list Bels 

Tony
x

ps. 'All' rooms at the riverside have been booked by ff staff or for those travelling from abroad. The only place with rooms left is the premier inn which is around the corner.


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

We are booked in      

Really excited!!  Soooooooooooo can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Tony said:


> ps. 'All' rooms at the riverside have been booked by ff staff or for those travelling from abroad. The only place with rooms left is the premier inn which is around the corner.


Thanks.

You might want to add that to the 1st post as I have been waiting to find out about my room at the Riverside


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Are there any places left   Would love to come  

Trying to find someone to come with me  

x x x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm all booked in for the Premier Travel Inn now!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Scooby* said:


> Are there any places left  Would love to come
> 
> Trying to find someone to come with me
> 
> x x x


Yes there are still places Scooby... probably around 30 

Tony
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Could you put me down please   and for the meal on the Saturday night.

Thank you

x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy Scooby!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Ooh, by the way, did i mention that I am 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

EXCITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

                                                       

I really do need to get out more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Jo ~ am slightly worried I have to tell you    although in a nice way  

Have booked into the Premier  

x x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

We are in the premier too!!!

Don't worry lovely...............it's gonna be great!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

jo xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

scooby have added you to the list 

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Suzie  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Suzie can you put Shelle and I down please for friday & sat I think
and Should I book it now 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Is it with the prem that you don't have to pay 1st, only make the reservation?
Yep, def fri and sat this time


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Shell,

they take your card details to reserve your room, but no, you don't pay until you check out.

Jo xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelle do you want to book it or shall I 

are we sorted for the chatters meet by the way 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The travel inn won't know what's hit them when we get there!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing          I feel sorry for the other guests are aren't with us


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

hmmmm I think that they havnt yet recovered from our previous visit, in fact I think they have only just managed to restock the bar.....


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

As long as they have a large bottle of gin it will be fine............

YIPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I refuse to drink wine next year!!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

MrsRedcap said:


> I refuse to drink wine next year!!!!


Yes - I noticed you have requested it on IV (intra venously) instead.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

DAMN!!...You gave my secret away Tony


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmmm I think there is still video evidence of 2 certain girls in the prem inn last time  

Dizzi ~ I have paid for chitters weekend and I have included breakfast   
That was why I had mental block with booking prem in last time, cause next weekend we are staying in a differnt brand of hotel and had to pay


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Shellebell said:


> Hmmm I think there is still video evidence of 2 certain girls in the prem inn last time


And which two would they be?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

not sure who they were, I think the film was shot in poor quality to hide their identities


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Must have been a real pair of suspicious characters then


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelle pm me what I need to pay you hun, so I have the cash for you on Saturday.


~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm going to talk to DH about this tonight, I'd really love to come but its our anniversary w/end.    

Marie xxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Marielou said:


> I'm going to talk to DH about this tonight, I'd really love to come but its our anniversary w/end.
> 
> Marie xxx


Even more reason for a celebration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

yes prem lodge is pay later shelle its only travel lodge that is pay up front

Dizzi you can book prem lodge now if you wish 

will add you to the list 

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Can I come?    Have just talked DH into it    Would like to come for Saturday pm and evening meal please and will book a night at the Prem too    Oh, and a little one probably....    What do I need to do now re: meal deposits etc?

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

will add you to the list  

money for meal etc is not due yet 

xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi!

is this meet just for the stratford upon avon FF's? can anyone come?

I am in cornwall, I have no idea where stratford upon avon is!
knew I should have stayed awake more in geography!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

This meet up is for all members of FF, no matter where they live - the more the merrier, so please do feel free to come and join us and have a lovely fun, friendly weekend.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

oh goodie!

I will see if dh can make it with me. He works weekends, self employed and has to look after the shop so if he is free we will def be coming!

helen.xx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

can i come??

my mum lives about 5 miles from stratford upon avon so i will stay with her!
will be draggin dh and ds2 along as well!
but just dh and me for the meal please!
thanks xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hiya.

who is staying where? I thought I woud drive up late friday evening after work ( i live in cornwall) and attend the saturday and then drive home sunday morning so I'd be staying 2 nights. The riverside is where the meal is but is it where all the other bits are going on as well, ir karaoke and quizz etc that are mentioned? are any of you staying at the riverside? I will prob be coming alone as dh has to work weekends.....
I have looked at premier lodge and riverside tarrifs and riverside is a bit cheaper

helen.xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

And fully booked    I've booked the Premier Inn


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

BTW, what are all of you with LO's doing?  I was going to bring A and DH has said he will stay sober to drive back to the hotel afterwards but it seems silly really to stay sober and then stay in a hotel when it's only an hour and a bit to get home      Or DH could have a drink too....but he's not too keen on a 2 mile walk back to the hotel at whatever time of night it may be....  Just wondering how the rest of you worked it out...?  I could leave A with nanny and grandad but it is a nice opportunity to meet up and seems a shame not to bring him  

(Sorry, just rambling there really but any comments appreciated as I've not been to one of these meets before...)

Fluffs xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

oh pants, riverside booked! premier lodge it is then! I hope it is not booking up too quickly as I have not decided to definately come yet as I am a long way away (take 5 hours) and will be on my own. Oh, I'll ask my friend who is also on FF and she might come!

sorry fluffs, can't help on that one. 

h.xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

H, you can book the Prem and then cancel - they don't take payment until you arrive and you can cancel up until the day I think....


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

oh, fab! will do that the just in case!
thank you muchly!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I just rang riverside and they have booked the whole hotel out for 2nd and 3rd may for FF UK (yay, that's us!) but the lady said are we individually boking the rooms off our own backs or are the rooms reserved for us and we have to say 'I'll have one please' and then we are allocated on? either way it is booked out, all 12 rooms. 


premier lodge is 5 minutes away (rang them too)


helen.xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Are Travel Inn full now too? 

I know the Riverside is completely booked. Admin have snaffled that    

There's far too many Admin on this site


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fluffs if I still have K then he will be in th buggy in corner of room when he drops off  depends on what your little will do. 
If you and DH want dirty weekend then leave A at grandparents  (but I really want to meet him  ) 

x
p.s all riverside booked  so premier lodge for others now


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

premier lodge it is then, ta.xx still have to check with DH though.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I think people who stayed at the Premier lodge got together and shared cabs so they could have a drink. Just a thought.

Kimx  xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well me and Mrs R had a thought about that.

Anyone know the local area that would know of a cab company that has a mini bus? We could book them in advance and have pickups at different times ?


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi  

Suzie, I am not worried about A sleeping in his buggy in the corner - or with getting a cab back per se, but what about car seats?  What is the law on little ones in taxis etc?  I am not sure I want to take A in a car just on my lap but short of taking the whole car seat to Riverside with us and trying to fit it in a taxi I am not sure what to do...    DH has volunteered to drive so not really an issue but just thought it would be nice if he could have more than one pint - might make him more sociable


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Fluffs am sure it's law that cabs have to have baby seats, could ask a local firm

I wondered where this thread had gone to  
took me ages to find it again
did anyone else get lost


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

C, I am not sure they do...  I think it comes under the 'occasional, unplanned journey' exemption...


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

am not gonna be able to make it if I am by my self, Chatted about the journey time and cost of accommodation / petrol etc (am in cornwall) so if my friend on FF wants to come then probably will be comming but if not then I won't be. Poo. was looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Hbrodie, I dunno if this helps, however me my hubby and the twins are going from Dorset...if its any cheaper to just get here we can take you the rest of the way...we have a seven seater so plenty of room although will have the twins by then...so you may be on dummy duty lol! 
Let me know if this helps....anyone else wanting to go from local area and wants a ride.....we have a few seats spare.
Elaine X


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

WE HAVE OUR SEVEN SEATER AND DH HAS APPROVED DOING A FEW RUNS TO GET PEOPLE OVER TO RIVERSIDE HOPE THIS HELPS! AND OBVIOUSLY BACK AGAIN...HE CAN DRINK THE FRIDAY NIGHT AND I WILL DRINK THE SAT!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

oooh! that is very kind of you mRsHoPe. I will bounce that one off DH also. I think the main prob is the cost of accommodation as I want to go for both nights and it'll be £106 at premier lodge, which I just don't have at the moment and I'm not sure I'll have it in May either    . every penny is going into the ICSI fund. I am so boring, sorry! but if the distance to you is less than to birmingham then definately will be badgering dh to let me come along! I will give you some petrol money obviously, for your kindness and troubles. twins - fab! dummy duties - wonderful! 

my grandpa lives in Corfe castle village and it took us 3 hours to get there when we went once. are you near there?

helen.xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah we are in Upton, about 20 mins from Corfe my mum lives 5 mins from there too.
Well the offer is there if we can be of any help in any way for this meet, we have the seven seater so transporting people will be no problem...and there is seatbelts in all seats so babies will be safe in there car seats! 
hope this helps!
Elaine X


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I know upton! oh this is sounding positive!  very kind offer. will get back to you asap. If up to me then yes but I involve dh in all things like this - he's not bossy or anythin, he is lovely - we've never spent a night apart for 5 years, and he worries about me driving long distances I think (can't think why, only written off one car, damaged 2 others! ) plus he is better with money than me so is in control of the ICSI fund! 
helen.xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Helen, there are often people that go on their own - it could be possible for you to get to know some peeps on here and consider sharing a room at the Premier Lodge with someone else, then sharing the cost.  I have always done this, from the very first meet up with had a few years ago and now a days, I have my regular roomy, who is a very good 'Auntie' to my little boy... so I get lie ins in the morning! .

I know this can sound really wacky/scarey, as it's all internet based and in effect we are all strangers, but it's amazing how you can get to know people on here and how even before you've met them, she feel like you've known them a lifetime.  

Just a thought!

Love,

Sue xxx

P.S.  Elaine - you may have a seven seater, but when you have the twins, you wont have 7 usuable seats - they'll be storage areas!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

ah! good plan

DOES ANYONE WANT TO SHARE A ROOM WITH ME I don't snore or sleep walk, I promise!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's a link to info on car seats and taxi's - http://www.childcarseats.org.uk/carrying_safely/buses_coaches_taxis.htm

I'm staying at the Premier again. This year, I was just pg so wasn't drinking and as I had spare seats in my car, I was happy to give Tashja and family a lift to the Riverside and a bunch of drunken louts (no names)  a lift back at the end of the evening.

Needless to say, I would be happy to do the same again next meet. There will hopefully be one less seat as Wiggle should be with me but that still leaves 3 spaces! We have ways of getting arond these probs!!!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

aweeze said:


> I'm staying at the Premier again. This year, I was just pg so wasn't drinking and as I had spare seats in my car, I was happy to give Tashja and family a lift to the Riverside and a bunch of drunken louts (no names)  a lift back at the end of the evening.
> 
> Lou
> X


Who was that then


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

aweeze said:


> but that still leaves 3 spaces! We have ways of getting arond these probs!!!!!
> 
> Lou
> X


Don't forget the boot...so that's 4! Mr Hope2007 seemed to like it in there     but then again you'll have your buggy in there so that rules that one out!

Drunken louts? Hmmm...nothing to do with me I was perfectly sober that night!!


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

hmmmm yes we were if I remember still easing our poor frazzled brains from the night before!
Anyway we will have three spots available in our truck also with some boot space on the way back but scott has volunteered to do some runs to get people there and back...(not that he knows it yet) he he 
Elaine X


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

someone can have the roof bars  
either that or strapping the buggies behind the car water-ski style


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

hope you are advising that the babies are all strapped in the car safe and sound and not following in said buggies...he he he he....
the alternative is to strap the babies car seats to the roof rack lol....he he (only kidding before someone reports me to social services lmao)


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

" Hello, is that the NSPCC? ...... I would like to report a child crultey case....... No it hasn't happened yet......... The children haven't been born yet....... Cant you just get your case workers to inspect the cars leaving Riverside in May....... _click_ heeellloooooo"


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

So has anyone got a counter yet to know how many days are left before our Meet ?

Sad I know but I had to ask 

Can't wait


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I'm sure Jo will be on the case before we know it - she's usually got it down to pretty much seconds!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OK so you want a count down   

Well its....

       ​
*207 Days

Or 6 months, 24 days 
or....
17,884,800 seconds 
298,080 minutes 
4968 hours 
29 weeks (rounded down)*​
       ​


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi all. I am not going to be able to make it I am affraid. Money is sooooo tight at the moment as dh is setting up new business, so I am going to pass on this meet. Maybe next one?

hope you all have fab time, sure you will. thank you for the kind offers of lifts etc. much appreciated.
helen.xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aww that's such a shame Helen - look forward to meeting you in the future sometime though and hopefully with a baby or two in tow!

Jo - knew you'd be there for everyone with the countdown .

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

are there any more spaces??


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello, is there anymore spaces, me and DH would love to come to the meet , only on the saturday night. If there is no spaces for the meal could we come after the meal for the raffle etc. We live about 25 minutes away from stratford.

please let us know, our names are Mark and Sonia Slater

Thanks

Sonia xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes - there are still more spaces left 

Tony
x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi, we would like to come for 2 nights, the friday night and the saturday plus evening meal Please.
We are both looking forward to it. 

Sonia and Mark Slater


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello, we have booked 2 nights at the premier inn, evesham, the friday and saturday night

Sonia


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Look forward to meeting you Sonia


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Not long now   

can you tell i'm excited


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Oooo Noooo here we go again, Suzie is already getting excited. We are going to have hyper-suzie in a few weeks time


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Shell, we've got nearly four months of it to go.....


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ha ha very funny! 

Moi get excited! ? never


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Just wait - I'm sure it's only a matter of time before Jo comes and does the proper countdown... then there'll be no containing Suzie as she sees the numbers go down so rapidly!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Aww suzie are they picking on you 

so when do we go ?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm sure Suzie has a countdown in her head down to the seconds  

Dizzi Did you need a roomie ? with your own bed this time


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

How sad, I hav e added a ticker   
3mth 2wk and 5 days


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shellebell said:


> Dizzi Did you need a roomie ? with your own bed this time


Yes Please!!!!

Can I copy your ticker   or shall we get suzie to make us all a new one 

Are you/we doing the whole weekend


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

course you can hun, should I copy the code on here if anyone else wants it


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh i dont mind making a new one !   ?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening Suzie - Shelley not sure I can copy the code from this board - I am heading up to bed in a few mins . . .


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo got a ticker! 

anyone want it just let me know!
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Can I have one to put on my ticker wall pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
night all


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

done dizzi  

sleep well

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

another day closer


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

107 days 'til we meet in person Sooze


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

looking forward to meeting everyone

Sonia xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

oooh, am getting a bit nervous now

When is the latest I can back out??  

Larkles


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry Larkles but you can't. If you try they will come and find you and drag you out


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

JO - we need a countdown  pretty please 

x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Not happy with just a ticker then Suzie  

I told you she gets over excited


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shellebell said:


> Not happy with just a ticker then Suzie
> 
> I told you she gets over excited




Shelley  what were you doing up at 4am!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I wasn't feeling to good last night and went to bed at 830. I think I slept heavy cause found myself awake at 3am. Tried reading but gave up and came on here at 4am. I have been asleep from 7 til about 9 and feel fine now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok will let you off ((hug)) Dont let your sleeping patten get messed up hun, 
Catch you later


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

how many days ?  

x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

You not counting the hours then Suzie


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

100 Days! 
2400 Hours
144000 Minutes
8640000 seconds​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its Less Now


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

so looking forward to this event but realise after my couple of wines tonight and reading all these messages I am bound to cry is that allowed!!!!!! obviously it will be tears of joy, sadnesss and happiness and being grateful for this amazing site.
I do like my wine! we might be back on tx then but who knows.
love
susie


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

you can cry and you are guaranteed some laughter also 

x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

A LOT of laughter !!!!!  

BTW Suzie. Will the elephant be hidden for it's own safety


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes we can't chance Gayn getting hold of it again shell!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Suzie said:


> Yes we can't chance Gayn getting hold of it again shell!


Best not let LouF come as she "found" said elephant! and passed it to Mrs Chaos to show me!! at 3am . . . . ..


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

It all sounds like great fun and of course I realised there would be tears of laughter and joy and everything.
It will be lovely to meet you all and the people i have met on line like Yonny, Mrs chaos, lou f, dizzi, acb and lotsky and probably lots more - its going to be soo good and cannot wait and would be great to get more going.
whats the elephant all about ??
love
susie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Suzy have a read 
OOPS Wrong Link! BRB

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90201.msg1253366#msg1253366


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Lies its all lies


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Can you take our names off he list plase as we're not coming. There is a room at the Travel inn if anyone wants it as I've just cancelled.

Hope you all have fun

Vicki x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Aww vicky we will miss you hun ((hug))

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

oh dear...I think if Vicky is not going we shall pull out too....it wont be the same......and I was kind of hoping on the help with the monkeys....and really for us it was just an excuse to see Vicky and Leigh closer than driving to the highlands again lol....so fraid unless viks goes we shall not be coming either...
Elaine xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry you wont be there

I WILL still be there though 

Mel


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aww Vicky - That's such a shame.

MrsHope - Really sorry that Vicky and Leigh were your only reasons for joining us, that's such a shame as I thought you'd made many more friends on here and many people would have loved to have seen you and your bundles and I'm sure would have been more than happy to help.

Mel - So glad your still going to be there - it's such an opportunity for us all to meet up with so many old friends and always lovely seeing new ones too... Valued friendships!

I'm so looking forward to it and seeing everyone!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OK so you want a count down   

Well its....

       ​
*91 Days


7,862,400 seconds
131,040 minutes
2184 hours
13 weeks *​
       ​


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh gosh - just remembered me and ex -NM were meant to be coming  . Its my birthday weekend.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Emma you can still come! you had better


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Emma - A good few of us do go without our partners whether we have them or not... so as Suzie says, you can still come!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont bring my old man emma


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Sue MJ.....I must admit it is much of an excuse really...I didnt want to go into the whys really...but here goes....me and dh have split and frankly I am now a single mum...and the thought of doing the meet A alone and B without the support of my bessie mate the Vickster...sends me full of fear...I am actually quite shy in big groups and suffer panic attacks so it was also about the fimiliar scouse being there to hold my hand....and the practicalities are also that I dont have a vehicle I can use currently either, cant imagine me twins and parafinalia on the train or public transport...what a pickle huh....other than that would love to go lol!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Emmalottie said:


> Oh gosh - just remembered me and ex -NM were meant to be coming . Its my birthday weekend.


Emma you will be fine. You have to still come.

Kimx x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I was looking foward to seeing Mrs R and Mrs H again    we will   

Emma I went on my own last year (my 1st time of meeting anyone) and left the ol man at home


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Em i went alone last year aswell and had a fab time 
not sure if gonna make it or not if our tx works then we both may come but if it fails  then i will be coming alone and drinking lots n lots AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Emma
you can sit with me hun...I am shy, quiet, don't say a lot, hardly drink, go to bed early and don't molest any wild animals







you'll be fine hunni









Lotsa love
Gayn
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Mrs Chaos said:


> Emma
> you can sit with me hun...I am shy, quiet, don't say a lot, hardly drink, go to bed early and don't molest any wild animals
> 
> 
> ...


DO NOT BELIEVE A WORD SHE SAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Her middle name is 'Trouble'


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, she sounds perfectly reasonable to me   

What a kind offer - I'm quite sedate myself so we can just sit and have quiet natter and a bag of crips


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Emmalottie said:


> Well, she sounds perfectly reasonable to me
> 
> What a kind offer - I'm quite sedate myself so we can just sit and have quiet natter and a bag of crips


  Emma...just one tiny thing...
Hope you like elephants! 
You'll be fine hunni  
Lotsa love
Gayn
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

NOBODY take elephant related items with you...Otherwise Gayn will get all hot and flustered


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hmmm no Elephants, 
What about A


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh for gods sake don't be giving Gayn anymore ideas!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Giraffes yeeeeeee-haaaaaaaa! Thanks Dizzi! and I musn't forget to pack enough lard this time! Are you not staying at Riverside this time Dizzi? I PROMISE to behave! 
 
Emma...you will be FINE with me hunni...don't believe a word of it!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am at the premier this time sharing with Shelley again, she's promised me my own bed this time 

Sowwee 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Gaynor is going for the Spa facilities


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

where did you find that one!!!!

~Dizzi~
Logging out


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have double and triple checked that I have reserved a twin room    A Gayn free twin room


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

NOOOOOO ELEPHANTS! 

Remember I had to share a bed with it! 

x
p.s giraffe could be painful


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

how many days ?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not Many


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

60 days and counting   

x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

*YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY*

Can you tell I am excited


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*WOOOOO HOOOOOO *

Me Too  60 days to go 60 days to go!


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

omg Dizzi 
is that all??

im really nervous about going!!

tatty xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Please dont be nervous, its hard to explain but basicly you meet one or two of us
then a load of us have a drink, a meal & a giggle then the days over and your itching to do it all again!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

tatty said:


> omg Dizzi
> is that all??
> 
> im really nervous about going!!
> ...


So am I...... everytime in fact - so your not alone


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you really get nervous Tony?

Tatty Don't be nervous hun, I thought I would be last year, but everyone is just as you expect them to be and it turns out to be the best time you could hope for.  

It's really a great time and you will want to do it all again the weekend after I promise!

Axxxx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

aww thanks!!

feeling a bit better about it now  

tatty xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Tony nervous?

give him a pint and he will be stripping before we know it


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

This is where he was enjoying the hamster nibbing his bum!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cant wait for this years antics!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Oooo before I forget, I emailled Premier Inn about WiFi connection (as I do remember Suzie getting friendly with the manager at the riverside just to get internet over the weekend)

I can confirm that your chosen Premier Inn has WiFi Internet
access. Internet charges are £10 for 24 hours if a voucher is
purchased or £17 for 24 hours if paid by credit or debit card.

Regards.

Please reply to [email protected]


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

You wont need internet access - You'll be with all your cyber buddies!


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah but we want to email each other from across the room - we're not used to real interaction


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

PS Just noticed that we are down for 2 nights.....  Was actually planning on arriving Saturday lunchtime ish so we were there for the afternoon and evening activities and a one night stop in the Travel inn thingy....  Just for your records      Thanks


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm considering coming on our bikes so that we can enjoy the Stratford Bike Scene during the day on the Saturday!  Sounds like a plan but then I couldn't bring the amount of clothes I normally need for such an occasion - such a dilemma? 

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will carry your clothes in my car if that helps


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Just go naked Mandy....  I am sure Tony won't object!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Shellebell said:


> Oooo before I forget, I emailled Premier Inn about WiFi connection (as I do remember Suzie getting friendly with the manager at the riverside just to get internet over the weekend)


dont know what you mean! 

Anyhooow I am going to have to be even more responsible than normal! due to having k2 with me!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello,

I'm afraid we're having to cancel our attendance.

I hope we'll make it to another one sometime 

Ta
xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Ok so i signed up for this ages ago   and completely forgot about it!! I havent booked a room or sent my deposit for the meal (did i dream that up?) Is it too late?

Also i am down to buddy with Kamac, but i know she has intermittent internet and is now pregnant so not sure if she is still coming?

Bekie


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm looking for a room mate if anyone is interested in sharing It means we can split the cost and i dont bite i promise   

Bekie


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I haven't paid a deposit for the meal either - was I supposed to?      Have booked a hotel room though....    Sorry Bekie, am bringing DH and A so can't offer to share.... (they both snore far too much though so I might be de-camping to another room!      )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Fluffs - you never know i might have room if it gets too much    

We haven't had to pay the deposit yet i was getting ahead of myself


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Tony et all,

Really sorry but going to have to bail out 
I did have a double room reserved for 2 nights at the Premier Inn, so if anyone wants it, let me know and we can hopefully time a Cancel / immediate re-book?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Afraid i'm going to have to pull out just dont have the pennies unfortunately   so willl def try and make next years


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bekie!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Ive not many pennies either but you hardley need to spend anything bar your room and Meal please share with us

​


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Awww how cute is that pic!! How could i refuse  


How much will the room be? The meal is £20 isnt it and then just drinks/meal at the pub... Debs has already offered a lift.... so i guess it might not be as expensive as i thought... might have to sweet talk DH!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hehehehe - I want a cuddle with that gorgeous little man of yours so i might have to come    although bunking in his cot might be a step too far    i tend to steal duvets


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

cheaper option is to leave DH at home 

Sorry Bekies DH we would love to meet you too


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I dont think i could force him to come, i dont think he believes me when i say other peoples DP/DH's will be there    Also would need a babysitter for the dog


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I need my Pit!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Awww Lou Hes Scrummy!


I love them Grow bags keep telling G to get one for Cameron - to make him a bit taller


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Bekie ~ Me and Dizzi could change our room to a family room just let me know.
(you just have to pretend to be a child   )

Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lou - Ellis is just beautiful I can't wait to meet him either! 

Axxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Can I just ask everyone to take a look at this please:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133457.new#new

Thanks

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

​
*41 Days


 Or 1 month, 10 days excluding the end date
[size=20pt]or​​
3,542,400 seconds 
59,040 minutes 
984 hours 
5 weeks (rounded down) *​*

       ​*


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

can u put us back on the list we are going to come...me and scott are going to come as friends.....hope you guys are ready for some cuddles with the munchkins...
Elaine X


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

YAY


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Fantstic Elaine  

Can yuo just let me know where you are staying and what meals you require (Fri, Sat)

Thanks

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*We have a limited number of rooms available at Riverside.

If anyone is interested in having one can you please let me know by Thursday

Love

Debs xxx*​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley - Do we want to upgrade


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I may be being a bit stoopid but is there an oppurtunity for members to simply drop in on either Friday or Saturday?  I just wondered as I live about an hour away and would love to pop in with LO and say Hi?!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Of course - that usually happens


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent, i'll stick it in my diary... Bev xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

We can Dizzi if no one else desperatly needs one


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Have posted on the other thread too, but how much is it for the whole weekend staying at the Riverside??

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

@Riverside is £45 per person per night.

Not sure if any more rooms are available though.


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Riverside is now full - but travelodge still has rooms


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

​
*20 Days
 

1,728,000 seconds
28,800 minutes
480 hours
2 weeks (rounded down)*​*

       ​*


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

feehilyfan said:


> Can I just say - 2nd May may well be the day you guys all meet - but it's the day we're due to bring our children home for good!!!!!!!! So I' not coming, but I hink I won't mind


WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! That's fab news hun and just this once, we might let you off    

xxxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Will miss meeting you chick, but some things are more important.....and I can't think of one which is MORE important....you must be completely thrilled


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just an Idea for the next meet, having it all in one place has to be top  
but moving this board up nearer the top of the index page will also help members know about it 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I'll second that Dizzi    Next year DH could go to bed with a beer, his book and babysit whilst I have a glass of vino or two    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

sounds like a plan to me


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Fluffs ~ We could put him in charge of babysitting duties   

xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Next year I promise to join on the karaoke so you can all have a laugh at me. I didnt this year as I REALLY cannot sing at all and was trying to be on my best behaviour seen as it was my first meet.... There was once when I was 17 I had too many drinks and was in a pub in York, which was heaving. I got up and did my rendition of Mariah Carey and I am not joking.... The pub emptied in about 10 minutes. My sister who was in the audience told me what people really thought, and believe me it wasnt nice.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Lovely to meet you and your littlun Lotsky.....

Hmmmm.... was there at any point anyone you heard on the Karaoke that could sing?  Personally I think my little boys rendition of the Wonderpets was the most tuneful of the whole night.  

Glad you enjoyed yourself and look forward to seeing you at the next one!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Fluffs said:


> I'll second that Dizzi  Next year DH could go to bed with a beer, his book and babysit whilst I have a glass of vino or two
> 
> Fluffs xxx


A girl after my own heart


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I wish I was able to go to the meet this year. If it was not just after our due date then believe me, Id be there with a goblet of white wine    ( can you all tell I have not drunk for a while )


----------

